# My First Finial Star



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is my first attempt at a Finial Star after watching Cindy Drozda's DVD once. After I was done I went back and watched it again. Anyway it is cherry and is finished with that new General Finishes Woodturners Finish. Overall I like the finish pretty well. It does raise the grain so the piece needs sanding after the first application. I used 400 grit. The next 3 coats I sanded with 600 grit. The last coat I used 0000 steel wool. Then applied some Ren Wax. I applied it with a old T-shirt and just a small piece to wipe it on. The first couple of coats soak in pretty well. 5 1/2" wide and 6" tall.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice for a first try!! How is Cindy's dvd?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty cool and I like the grain in the lid making almost a perfect eye just off center it really sets it off


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James and Warren.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Bernie I like the finish, well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice, I've been gone too long your work always inspires me to keep trying........ Someday


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rick. Good to see ya back.


----------

